# Not getting emails



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Recently I have not been receiving emails for new posts to topics I subscribe to. Not in my junk either. Is there a problem with the site?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, unfortunately its down as I just tried to send you a test email which failed. I've raised it for support.


----------

